# Should I get an anti-abortion bumper sticker?



## Pergamum (May 9, 2014)

I am now in the US again. And I now own a minivan.

Should I get a bumper sticker? An anti-abortion one? And if so, which one? Why or why not?


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2014)

Ha ha, that only took 20 seconds! You are quick on the draw.


----------



## au5t1n (May 9, 2014)

I voted no. There's no objective reason for my answer; I'm just not a fan of bumper stickers. Don't get an ichthus, either. Write a letter to a state representative and/or volunteer at a crisis pregnancy center.


----------



## Berean (May 9, 2014)

Does your auto insurance cover vandalism perpetrated by pro-abortion supporters?


----------



## jwithnell (May 9, 2014)

I can't say I've honestly met anyone who has thoughtfully changed his position on any matter based upon the contents of a bumper sticker. (And if he had, I'd be scared of him.)


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2014)

I've met a man who was saved from a bumper sticker.


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2014)

Too many crazy leftists. Some of whom are cops. Not worth the risk to your family.


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2014)

> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I've met a man who was saved from a bumper sticker.
> ...



Correction: I met a man who credits the message of a bumper sticker with being the key instrument God used in drawing him to respond to the message of the Gospel.


----------



## earl40 (May 9, 2014)

You may get one it you want.


----------



## Free Christian (May 9, 2014)

> No you haven't.


  I imagined this little sticker standing on a street corner....


----------



## Tirian (May 10, 2014)

I've shared this before I know, but the church I attend has taken out the lease on a property and we offer it through a specialised organisation to expectant mums who are under pressure to abort. Young girls (usually) are housed, fed and receive counselling. Perhaps a bumper sticker spreading the word about such a program local to you, that people could donate to?

» She will have a home The Babes Project


----------



## Mushroom (May 10, 2014)

In a past state of rebellion, I saw an old farmer-looking fellow driving an old pickup truck that had a bumper sticker that read simply, "Read Your Bible Everyday". It had a profound effect on me, and was instrumental in the Lord's drawing me back to Himself.

So yeah, a bumper sticker can set people to thinking.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 10, 2014)

Maybe...maybe not:

Dr. Helen: Bumper Stickers--Personality Warning Signals?


----------



## thbslawson (May 10, 2014)

If you feel like it would be a worthy thing to do, you can go online and custom make them for cheap. You could customize whatever message you want to convey.


----------



## Pergamum (May 10, 2014)

Wow, 10 to 1 against?

If a bumper sticker makes one pregnant woman think about what she is doing as she drives to an abortion center, isn't it worth it?

Of course, why not paint an entire bible verse down the side of your vehicle like a moving Gospel tract?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 10, 2014)

Today I was in the waiting room of a local emergency room with my wife. The TV was set to a sports channel that was covering the NFL draft. Predictably, the topic of discussion was whether or not Michael Sam would get drafted. The people in the waiting room were speaking about his bravery to come out of the closet, etc., and how it would be a shame if he didn't get drafted because of his "gayness." It donned on me that the proponents of godlessness were being quite vocal and that there was literally no one speaking up in support of normalcy. It further donned on me that contrary to what they were saying on both the TV and in the waiting room, in today's world it does not take courage to come out of the closet. On the contrary, it takes courage to say that you believe homosexuality is wrong.

I find a correlation between this topic and the topic of abortion: I have literally NEVER been in a context in which abortion supporters felt any inhibition about vocally supporting and advocating their godlessness. But I've been in many contexts in which abortion opponents never spoke up and thus it gave the impression that they weren't a voice at the table. I don't think it takes courage to support abortion, I think it takes courage to oppose it.
So: I say go for it. If nothing else, the bumper sticker is a reminder that there are those who oppose the status quo. Yes, that visible reminder will likely enrage the godless by the mere presence of the sticker on your car. But then again, if you're brave enough to go up against jungle natives and all manner of disease, then surely an angry leftist is no match for you, right?

Back to the waiting room. So I was listening to these people going on and on about Sam's alleged courage and I spoke up and said pretty much what I said above, namely, that in today's world it takes more bravery to oppose homosexuality than to be homosexual. Someone called me a hater and I said that I don't hate Sam or any homosexual. What's more, if Sam gets drafted - or not - then I want it to be on the basis of his performance and potential rather than as a token nod to political correctness on the part of the NFL. A couple people didn't like what I said, but guess what... formerly, not a single person was speaking up to raise a counter point to the " culturally approved narrative." But then 2 other people nodded and vocalized agreement with me. My act of speaking up gave courage to 2 others to speak up.

Maybe your bumper sticker will do the same. At the very least, it will be a sort of thorn in the side of the godless to serve as a reminder that they haven't won the day.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 10, 2014)

The reason I voted 'no' was after listening to the testimony of Rosaria Butterfield and her blessed journey from Lesbianism and Feminism to Biblical Christianity. She argued that in her former pagan state she saw these type of bumper stickers and/or protest signs as more of a hindrance than a help. At worst they make a political statement rather than say something about the grace of God to save needy sinners.

Yes Abortion is tragic, murder and is certainly part of the humanistic culture of death. Perhaps part of our response is how we share the gospel in these needy situations (including a pregnant woman who feels trapped) and support shelters for such as need them.

The "pro choice" are hypocrites in many ways. Eg, they defend a women's right to choose but forget their own mothers gave them the right to live (humanly speaking).


----------



## MichaelNZ (May 10, 2014)

If it makes an impact on just one person and saves the life of one unborn child then it's worth it. It's like Gospel tracts - if 499 people out of 500 throw them in the trash but one reads it and trusts Christ as his Saviour, then it's worth it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 10, 2014)

Regardless of whether you do, my favorite is the one that edits the word "Abortion" by crossing out two letters so that it reads "Adoption."


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 10, 2014)

Scottish Lass said:


> Regardless of whether you do, my favorite is the one that edits the word "Abortion" by crossing out two letters so that it reads "Adoption."


This is excellent!


----------



## Miss Marple (May 10, 2014)

I like "It's A Child, Not A Choice." Seen on Covenant Transport trucks.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2014)

Scottish Lass said:


> Regardless of whether you do, my favorite is the one that edits the word "Abortion" by crossing out two letters so that it reads "Adoption."



That will be the one I get I think!


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2014)

"16 Trillion in debt and Obama uses our tax dollars to fund abortions!" was a striking one I found today (but I don't want to lose focus on the abortion issue by mentioning the President).


----------



## Eoghan (May 11, 2014)

The words we choose are vital to our message. I am currently trying to organise a debate in class between proponents of renewable energy and opponents. I deliberately decided that one team would be pro-renewables the other pro-fossil fuels. In a similar way abortionists prefer to be called Pro-Choice and anti-abortionists Pro_Life. They are sound-bites but that seems to be the level most people are at. [Does not mean we have to leave them there though]


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 11, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> "16 Trillion in debt and Obama uses our tax dollars to fund abortions!" was a striking one I found today (but I don't want to lose focus on the abortion issue by mentioning the President).


On our Television over here in NZ, it mentioned the plight of those poor Nigerian girls and Mrs Obama's speech. She mentioned the fact that these girls need freedom for their life's ambitions. Hang on, does she argue the same way for the unborn baby?


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2014)

Here's a version at zazzle.com: ABORTION / Adoption Bumper Stickers from Zazzle.com 
and Cafe Press: http://www.cafepress.com/mf/78067854/abortionadoption_sticker?productId=845122866


----------



## One Little Nail (May 11, 2014)

If it sais something constructive, that's why Bible verses are better, then again I did always like the " incase of of rapture this vehicle will be unattended " sticker


----------



## One Little Nail (May 11, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The "pro choice" are hypocrites in many ways. Eg, they defend a women's right to choose but forget their own mothers gave them the right to live (humanly speaking).



Ye they advocate the murder of unborn innocents while at the same time advocating the abolition of the death penalty 
against hardened criminals?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I have literally NEVER been in a context in which abortion supporters felt any inhibition about vocally supporting and advocating their godlessness.



This observation is so true. They oppose people being "pro-life" because, apparently, we are not allowed to impose our views on women (as if men do not have a vested interest in promoting abortion). Yet it is okay for them to impose their views on anyone who dares to disagree.


----------



## Free Christian (May 12, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Yet it is okay for them to impose their views on anyone who dares to disagree.


How true. I notice the same with non Christians. They can mock the Lord all they like but if you speak about Him they shut you down.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (May 12, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Yet it is okay for them to impose their views on anyone who dares to disagree.
> ...



I think it's good to remember that a depraved heart is not neutral, I think we sometime forget about this fact. Scriptures are clear that those who are dead in sin are at enmity with God. We should not expect reprobates (or unconverted people) to respond favorably to the wisdom of scriptures. This is why I'm "generally" not a fan of bumper stickers or billboards since it often viewed as ad hominem arguments since it's hard to have context in one or two sentences, and it's impersonal. I don't think we should react to cheap one liners often used by unbelievers in memes or stickers etc. since we lower ourselves to their level of foolishness. (Proverbs 26:4)

That being said I'm not against wise quotes, such as the Proverbs or quotes from great men of the faith, but I think we should be careful how we use them (Matt 7:6). Ben's examples where he voiced his view in person I believe can be more effective, or a least might make them think, since they can see his soberness when he voices it.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 12, 2014)

I'd post a sticker for a local adoption/assistance agency with a phone number on it.


----------



## Pergamum (May 12, 2014)

I am not very often "local" however (lots of travel).


----------



## Joy by grace (May 13, 2014)

I like the sticker which reads _*"It is a poverty to decide that a child must die so that you may live as you wish."*_ -Teresa of Calcutta


----------



## Free Christian (May 13, 2014)

A bit off topic but I shake my head when I see a car fly past me when Im doing the speed limit and they have children as passengers, some in baby seats, and there is a sticker on the back warning other road user's that there are children or a baby on board! Its usually a sticker picture of children or an actual "warning, baby on board". Its not isolated either, I see it happen often. Or trucks, round you up, tail gate you, and then pass you whilst your doing 100 with a sticker saying "100kph speed limited". Then there are the ones driving a company vehicle with a sticker " (company logo) how is my driving (the company phone number)"


----------



## Edward (May 13, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> whilst your doing 100...kph



I think I see the problem.


----------



## inactivemember125 (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I am very new to this forum. I have been reading this interesting discussion. It just hit me about the verses in the OT where the Lord instructs that his word is to be written on door posts and gates. 

"You shall write them on the doorposts of your house and on your gates." Duet. 6:9
and
"19"You shall teach them to your sons, talking of them when you sit in your house and when you *walk along the road *and when you lie down and when you rise up. 20"You shall write them on the doorposts of your house and on your gates, " Duet. 11:19-20

Apparently, it is good to see the word around one's house and to have it seeable when on the road. As for anti-abortion bumperstickers, I do not know...


----------



## ZackF (May 13, 2014)

I think bumper stickers are tawdry.


----------



## sonlight (May 14, 2014)

How about this bumper sticker? If you can read this, then your parents chose life. Smile because they did so you can.  How about, it's a baby, not a choice. Yeah, I love bumper stickers. I need to get some for my vehicles. You could also get one that says..keep honking, I'm reloading to keep the liberal trolls from doing damage to your vehicle.  Here in Kansas there are billboards on the side of the roads that tell you to not kill babies and choose life. I used to live in a liberal state and you would see Obummer stickers on cars. Here I have never seen one. I would factor that in my decision as well. If you are surrounded by liberals, exercise caution. Don't poke the trolls too much but do your best to educate and share the gospel with them.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I have literally NEVER been in a context in which abortion supporters felt any inhibition about vocally supporting and advocating their godlessness.



In general I find your post to be quite helpful. But with regard to the sentence I've quoted above, your experience is evidently different than mine unless what you have in mind is the kind of people who actively support things like NARAL and don't mind letting everybody know about it. (I would think that is a relatively low percentage overall of those people who would consider themselves "pro-choice." I've known a good many "pro-choice" people who wouldn't speak up in a group situation like that.) No matter what their views are on any given topic, many generally say nothing about politics or religion unless they think they are among those who likely already agree with them. FB (especially groups) facilitates that quite nicely. 

There are also a good many who say they are pro-life but who end up having an abortion or pressure their child to have one, especially if it is the "wrong color," is the product of a rape, would cause "embarrassment" for some other reason and so on. This includes "conservative" church members and no doubt members of Reformed churches. Some of these may be the type of folks who would consider their ways and repent if they see a bumper sticker or something similar.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 14, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The reason I voted 'no' was after listening to the testimony of Rosaria Butterfield and her blessed journey from Lesbianism and Feminism to Biblical Christianity. She argued that in her former pagan state she saw these type of bumper stickers and/or protest signs as more of a hindrance than a help. At worst they make a political statement rather than say something about the grace of God to save needy sinners.
> 
> Yes Abortion is tragic, murder and is certainly part of the humanistic culture of death. Perhaps part of our response is how we share the gospel in these needy situations (including a pregnant woman who feels trapped) and support shelters for such as need them.
> 
> The "pro choice" are hypocrites in many ways. Eg, they defend a women's right to choose but forget their own mothers gave them the right to live (humanly speaking).



While Mrs. Butterfield's testimony is remarkable, we can't make it normative. Others here have noted examples to the contrary with regard to bumper stickers. Let everyone be convinced in his own mind about it. And of course, some bumper stickers are better than others.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I have literally NEVER been in a context in which abortion supporters felt any inhibition about vocally supporting and advocating their godlessness.
> ...


This is inevitable in societies of which the governments have not the scripture for their moral foundation, but instead the enlightenment era “reason of man.” The consequence is that the sinful heart of man will always reason towards suppression of any scriptural moral foundation. Eventually persecution of the wildest forms will be the fruit harvested.


----------



## Pergamum (May 14, 2014)

I have decided to get all the bumper-stickers in the pic.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 14, 2014)

Perg:

Where did you get that picture of my car? You should have stopped by and said "hello."

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 14, 2014)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Where did you get that picture of my car? You should have stopped by and said "hello."


Yes, *strange* isn't it! Sorry, could not resist


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 14, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> While Mrs. Butterfield's testimony is remarkable, we can't make it normative. Others here have noted examples to the contrary with regard to bumper stickers.


Yes I am sympathetic to this. However I think we need to be aware that the gospel issue is greater - theology consists of creation, the fall, redemption in Christ, eternal state etc etc. I tend to look at bumper stickers, if not carefully done, a little like the signs of the Westboro baptist "Church". That is, the danger of conveying a portion of the truth whereas the gospel is not simply a portion of the truth.

Certainly a wise bumper sticker will ensure it avoids these dangers. I do like the stickers which emphasise that "pro choice" supporters are alive today because there mothers made a "pro life" choice. In the words of Don Carson "the irony is delicious"!


----------



## a mere housewife (May 14, 2014)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Perg:
> 
> Where did you get that picture of my car? You should have stopped by and said "hello."
> 
> ...



We took that picture of your car, Dr. Strange. We tried to submit it to the seminary's photo contest for promotional materials but it was rejected. So we sent it to Pergy, with our used teabags.


----------



## sonlight (May 15, 2014)

That car is awesome, Pergamum! I didn't see a Tea Party sticker or an NRA.... Can't disappoint the liberals and not put one of each on there..  You could also include that verse that speaks about innocent blood too....Proverbs 6:16-19


----------



## Pilgrim (May 15, 2014)

I've seen a car and/or a van (and maybe more than one) with about that many KJV Only stickers on it. I think it is owned by a member of a group near me that also has been known to stand by the side of a busy highway holding KJV Only signs.


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2014)

My husband once got a bumper sticker for his car that said, "I love my wife." I thought it was sweet... until I drove his car and everyone thought I was making a lesbian statement. I ended up desperately trying to scrape it off his car, which then my daughter (young back then) took to mean that her daddy didn't love me as much as he did when he bought the sticker.

Whichever sticker you get, think it through.


----------



## Andres (May 16, 2014)

Caroline said:


> My husband once got a bumper sticker for his car that said, "I love my wife." I thought it was sweet... until I drove his car and everyone thought I was making a lesbian statement. I ended up desperately trying to scrape it off his car, which then my daughter (young back then) took to mean that her daddy didn't love me as much as he did when he bought the sticker.
> 
> Whichever sticker you get, think it through.


----------



## Free Christian (May 16, 2014)

Caroline said:


> My husband once got a bumper sticker for his car that said, "I love my wife." I thought it was sweet... until I drove his car and everyone thought I was making a lesbian statement. I ended up desperately trying to scrape it off his car, which then my daughter (young back then) took to mean that her daddy didn't love me as much as he did when he bought the sticker.


 That's hilarious


----------



## One Little Nail (May 17, 2014)

Actually i wish to someday purchase a black ex-hurse & put a coffin in it, for street evangelisem purposes I know its
probably been done before though, I was thinking of having Scriptures like Rom 6:23 the wages of sin is death ; but the gift of God is eternal life & Jeremiah 21:8; “I set before you the way of life, and the way of death.” and other such Scriptures
I think it will be hard hitting & to the point, remind people of their mortality.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 17, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The reason I voted 'no' was after listening to the testimony of Rosaria Butterfield and her blessed journey from Lesbianism and Feminism to Biblical Christianity. She argued that in her former pagan state she saw these type of bumper stickers and/or protest signs as more of a hindrance than a help. At worst they make a political statement rather than say something about the grace of God to save needy sinners.



Your statement raises some questions. To begin with, isn't it likely that Mrs. Butterfield would have found a sermon against abortion equally offensive in her unregenerate state? She may well have. But we should not therefore conclude that is is wrong to preach against abortion and homosexuality simply because sinners find it offensive. Should we? 

Secondly, I would ask, should her experience be considered normative for other believers? Could we not also cite examples of sinners coming to a conviction of sin and their need for Christ through the preaching of the Law? Indeed there are many. Citing her experience therefore, must be taken as purely anecdotal. 

And lastly, why do you assume that an Abortion bumper sticker is making a purely "political statement"? Is not abortion first and foremost a moral issue? And one in which the Church and individual believers may and ought to speak out against the systematic slaughter of innocents? To be clear, I am not suggesting that believers are morally obligated to put anti-abortion bumper stickers on their car. I'm only arguing that those who do, may have reasons which transcend politics (though political action is good and right). It is much like those who protest at abortion clinics. There are no lawmakers or judges at these clinics -- only abortionists and mothers planning the unthinkable. The protester in front of that clinic aims at no political end; but instead appeals to the moral conscience of those entering, in hopes of dissuading them from taking another human life. Who can say that a bumper sticker might not accomplish the same end. We can't. And therefore we ought not to assume that those speaking out against abortion are only politically motivated.


----------

